

"A little snippet of the future": museums, education and virtual goods - jonathandeamer
http://www.fastcompany.com/1617191/iphone-app-picasso-tate-museum-promotion-gift-virtual-merchandise-pr-art

======
chillaxn
I'm just waiting for the day the App Museum opens. Of course, the App Museum
will need an app to keep people up to date on the latest developments in the
history of apps.

Entrepreneurial corollary - The Museum App: create your own geo-temporal-
tagged expositions and share with your curator friends!

